

Google, Apple: Two Mobile Software Visions - newacc
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/jul2009/tc20090722_093509.htm

======
nazgulnarsil
does anyone actually get any work done on smartphones or is it just an excuse
to have your business pay for goodies and writing it off?

~~~
rapind
gmail and google searches are 80% of what I use my iPhone for. Making /
Receiving calls is about 19% and 1% is super monkey ball. So yeah, a mix of
business and personal. It's so nice to have a decent browser in my pocket.

I didn't find this article very useful. Just citing biased opinions. I do
agree though that thick-client phone apps seems like a bridge-gap while
browsers evolve.

